# BSD/DVD cd.  does not install, recognized as audio files



## choibuddha (Jan 26, 2010)

Anyone have a solution to this problem?  The free bsd 8.0 i ordered from a website does not have an install menu.  The disc is read as an audio disc.  I run a pentium 4, dell dimension 8400.  have an answer?


----------



## Beastie (Jan 27, 2010)

You say it doesn't have an install menu, does it even boot? Are your BIOS boot settings correct?

Where is it read/does it appear as an audio disc?


----------



## SirDice (Jan 27, 2010)

You need to boot from the disk. You cannot stick the disk in the drive and run setup.exe. I suggest reading the handbook.

http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/install.html


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jan 27, 2010)

Forget that ordered CD if it doesn't work, and just make your own for free (well, the cost of one empty CD). Next time, don't order CDs from sites that have no reference to FreeBSD.


----------



## inurneck (Jan 27, 2010)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> Forget that ordered CD if it doesn't work, and just make your own for free (well, the cost of one empty CD). Next time, don't order CDs from sites that have no reference to FreeBSD.



Can they even do that the assclowns? FreeBSD is "free". As it is most people just download it, how are they allowed to take from the people who actually do buy it, and from what little income the developers have coming in? Where did you buy this cd please link me.


----------



## fronclynne (Jan 28, 2010)

inurneck said:
			
		

> Can they even do that the assclowns? FreeBSD is "free". As it is most people just download it, how are they allowed to take from the people who actually do buy it, and from what little income the developers have coming in? Where did you buy this cd please link me.



Anybody can package and sell FreeBSD cds, I suppose, so long as they comply with the license.  OpenBSD copyrights (do they still do this, BTW?  I don't really keep up) their actual release disk, to make a little money, but you can still "roll your own" and sell it or give it away (I guess?).

Anyway, there are tradeoffs, but really rotten people aren't going to suddenly start flying straight just because you tightened up your redistribution clause.  The best you can do is get the word out and hope that they die in funny but painful accidents (& that someone uploads it to youtube).


----------



## inurneck (Jan 28, 2010)

choibuddha, is burning a bootable CD something your comfortable doing because for just the one time l0o0o0ow price of 49.95 (YES only !$49.95$!) I can give you an UNRELEASED "hidden version."

 only AS SEEN ON TV called current. It's all completely previously UNRELEASED code. No but seriously it'll boot at least. *shipping and shelf fees may vary for your state.

 Taxes not included in final sales price mentioned above. Selling "AS IS" yada yada. What a crock.

 I hate commercialism it even gets it's claws in stuff that's FREE. Commercialism and america make me sick.

 I am done hijacking your thread it just caught my attention and the company you bought something free from just irritated me is all. You got played you should be more pissed than me. Anyway you may proceed with your regular scheduled programming.


----------



## J65nko (Jan 28, 2010)

IMHO a small exercise in empathy is needed here.

Close your eyes, and try to imagine a reason why somebody would prefer to buy a cheap CD, rather then pay 50 USD for an "official" CD.

Some hints:
You guys never have been a poor student? Or you never had a slow and/or expensive Internet connection?


----------



## inurneck (Jan 28, 2010)

fronclynne said:
			
		

> Anybody can package and sell FreeBSD cds, I suppose, so long as they comply with the license.  OpenBSD copyrights (do they still do this, BTW?  I don't really keep up) their actual release disk, to make a little money, but you can still "roll your own" and sell it or give it away (I guess?).
> 
> Anyway, there are tradeoffs, but really rotten people aren't going to suddenly start flying straight just because you tightened up your redistribution clause.  The best you can do is get the word out and hope that they die in funny but painful accidents (& that someone uploads it to youtube).





			
				J65nko said:
			
		

> IMHO a small exercise in empathy is needed here.
> 
> Close your eyes, and try to imagine a reason why somebody would prefer to buy a cheap CD, rather then pay 50 USD for an "official" CD.
> 
> ...



I think he meant that the people who sell and profit from selling free software like freebsd die not people who don't pay for it lol.

 And when I started on freebsd all I could have that was available in my area for internet was a 56k connection. I forget the name of the program it was what over ten years ago but it lets you resume large downloads.

 I wanted in on the freebsd/UNIX scene so bad I downloaded it off a 56k connection. As for poor student I was then, and now I am a poor adult.

 I still run FreeBSD because I want it and work to entertain it. If I was homeless i'd go to a library hack their shit and install freebsd. If he wants FreeBSD bad enough he will figure out how to use google to burn a bootable cd as I did or ask us for help here. 

All I know is some terd made money off this poor guy using our developers hard work and progress selling him something that's free and doesn't work where as if he chose the free method instead of paying for it he'd be posting here from firecrotch in X tackling his first unix problem. live and learn.

 You don't always get what you pay for, spaghetti rings with meat are just as good as spaghettios unless you have champagne taste with beer money.


----------

